# Need i say more?!?!?



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 2, 2009)

was coming home from camping today in southern ohio... drove past this.... cant even fathom how many cords are here. it was about 15-20' high, 30 yards wide and 75 yards long. . .  behind the pile he had hundreds of those plastic-wrapped 5-10 piece bundles. . . so obviously commercial.   click pic to enlarge and drool


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2009)

"You boys ride back into town and git us a buttload more plastic wrap, pronto!"


----------



## Todd (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, just think how much that is worth if they sell it all in those small plastic wrap packs like at the local gas stations? It's about $5 per bundle around here.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 2, 2009)

yup, here its 2 bundles for 10$ at giant eagle grocery store


----------



## Raven20 (Mar 3, 2009)

He's selling that to campers.....Making a boat load...


----------



## Panhandler (Mar 4, 2009)

Raven20 said:
			
		

> He's selling that to campers.....Making a boat load...



Especially now that you can't bring firewood into Ohio due to the Emerald Ash Borer problem.


----------



## Shari (Mar 4, 2009)

Did you ever wonder how they get that stuff down without it falling on their head?  Around here, frost heave would topple a pile like that.

Shari


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 4, 2009)

the pile looks a lot smaller on the PC than it is. just so you know , i had to photostitch 3 wide shot photos together as one photo with my canon for this shot.  thats  a whole lotta splinters!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 4, 2009)

heres a better photo, sorry . thought i attached this before. click to enlarge. this is the 3 photos stitched one.


----------



## Metal (Mar 5, 2009)

An arsonists dream.


----------



## mbcijim (Mar 6, 2009)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> so obviously commercial.



Well, if not he'd have to be heating a hell of a house!  He'd have to have someone loading the stove full time, and another 2 guys cutting & splitting.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanx for the wood porno. A centerfold for sure. Thanx for sharing. When I grow up I want my lower field to look like that one day.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 6, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Thanx for the wood porno. A centerfold for sure. Thx



it was _my_ pleasure. 

    i saw it and had to stop! boy was it magnificent !


----------



## karri0n (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, it's _pretty_ big, I guess... But 3 question marks and 2 exclamation points big? I don't know about that.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Mar 6, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Well, it's _pretty_ big, I guess... But 3 question marks and 2 exclamation points big? I don't know about that.




My bad Karri , My Bad !?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## karri0n (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 9, 2009)

sheeeeeeewooooo, she's got some serious stackin' to do......


----------



## ctarborist (Mar 11, 2009)

Just lookin' at that gives me a woody... :red:


----------



## gzecc (Mar 11, 2009)

There has got to be a lot of rotten wood under that pile. No way air or sun will get to it.
I think they need to stack it properly!


----------



## karri0n (Mar 11, 2009)

They should make a holz hausen and take the Guinness record for it. This would also definitely put the cap on the fabled "stack effect" myth in a HH.


----------



## ashpanannie (Mar 14, 2009)

That pic makes me want to play King of the Hill right now  Maybe with a real forceful running start, I could make it at least a quarter of the way up before my inevitable end.  Reminds me of a gigantic beaver dam.


----------



## glenng (Mar 23, 2009)

What no picture of the processing equipment? Jeesh!


----------

